# Proof of Income



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Hi, just wondering if anyone can tell me how to give proof of income. We are pensioners and shall have our pensions paid into our danish bank account until we decide it is safe enough to change this. We still have to open a bank account in Cyprus too. Would a bank statement from Denmark be proof enough?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

haymarket said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone can tell me how to give proof of income. We are pensioners and shall have our pensions paid into our danish bank account until we decide it is safe enough to change this. We still have to open a bank account in Cyprus too. Would a bank statement from Denmark be proof enough?


If your bank accounts show regular payments of pensions coming in it should be enough. If your pensions have not yet started you should ask for a statement showing how much your pensions will be. This should satisfy the Cyprus government.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Veronica said:


> If your bank accounts show regular payments of pensions coming in it should be enough. If your pensions have not yet started you should ask for a statement showing how much your pensions will be. This should satisfy the Cyprus government.


Thanx Veronica, that is what we were hoping to hear, we are in fact receiving our pensions now. Thanx again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

haymarket said:


> Thanx Veronica, that is what we were hoping to hear, we are in fact receiving our pensions now. Thanx again.


Dont you get a pension statement every month? In Sweden they do. Even if it is in Danish I think it would be a good idea to bring it, just in case.

Anders


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> Dont you get a pension statement every month? In Sweden they do. Even if it is in Danish I think it would be a good idea to bring it, just in case.
> 
> Anders


Hi Anders,

Not every month here. Far from it, once a year they inform you by mail. I shall bring everything I have though as you said, it will be in Danish. We have our yearly tax statement account too which states our income. I guess that would help too + bank statements. Don't see what else I can do. Thanx for the input Anders, if I might ask, are there many scandinavians out there? As I am Scottish and my husband is Danish, we like the idea of a good mixture of nationalities, nice and cosmopolitan we hope. As the time draws nearer to our departure, I find I am getting rather nervous about the transition, but from what I have read on the Forum, seems a lot of people start to have doubts and cold feet, before the event, so nothing new in that!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

haymarket said:


> Hi Anders,
> 
> Not every month here. Far from it, once a year they inform you by mail. I shall bring everything I have though as you said, it will be in Danish. We have our yearly tax statement account too which states our income. I guess that would help too + bank statements. Don't see what else I can do. Thanx for the input Anders, if I might ask, are there many scandinavians out there? As I am Scottish and my husband is Danish, we like the idea of a good mixture of nationalities, nice and cosmopolitan we hope. As the time draws nearer to our departure, I find I am getting rather nervous about the transition, but from what I have read on the Forum, seems a lot of people start to have doubts and cold feet, before the event, so nothing new in that!


I would say that if you were not nervous, something was strange! It will be ok.

We are not there yet but some scandinavians I am sure is out there. We are slowly on our way, but it takes time. I have sold my business and it have taken longer time to be able to let go then I thought. So we are still in Germany but we know that Cyprus will still be there when we come

Good luck

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are Danish people in the Paphos area as far as I am aware. In fact there seems to be a growing number of Scandanavians moving to Cyprus. We are currently working with a Danish client


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> I would say that if you were not nervous, something was strange! It will be ok.
> 
> We are not there yet but some scandinavians I am sure is out there. We are slowly on our way, but it takes time. I have sold my business and it have taken longer time to be able to let go then I thought. So we are still in Germany but we know that Cyprus will still be there when we come
> 
> ...


!

Thanks for the kind words. Yes, that is a part of it too, letting go! Moving on is a scary business, but normal as you mentioned. I keep reminding myself that many have gone before us and not regretted it, by what I have read. The one thing that niggles me is that Scandinavian countries are welfare states and if you hit trouble you have help, it could happen to anyone, but I havn't read much about this. Though that is the worst case scenario I suppose, it must be the pessimistic Scots in me. (oh dear). Also the lack of nursing homes for the elderly if required. 
We take all these for granted here in Denmark so one wonders 'What If' but I don't see anyone else worried about these matters and there are a lot of retirees out there, so......... Why Worry!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

I have been living out of Sweden in different parts of the world the last 25 years. But you are right about the security in Scandinavia. But still I am ready to risk the security to embrace something different for what I think is the last time. 
And if something happen, Scandinavia is not that far away and can help

We can soon start a Scandinavian club in Cyprus, to show the Tykes that they are not alone:eyebrows::clap2:


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> I have been living out of Sweden in different parts of the world the last 25 years. But you are right about the security in Scandinavia. But still I am ready to risk the security to embrace something different for what I think is the last time.
> And if something happen, Scandinavia is not that far away and can help
> 
> We can soon start a Scandinavian club in Cyprus, to show the Tykes that they are not alone:eyebrows::clap2:


You are totally right! Embrace something new for the last time! That's exactly what I have been saying to my husband. There are more pros than cons. Time is running out for another bite at the cake. Let's go before it is too late! Hope to meet you some sunny day in Cyprus!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> I have been living out of Sweden in different parts of the world the last 25 years. But you are right about the security in Scandinavia. But still I am ready to risk the security to embrace something different for what I think is the last time.
> And if something happen, Scandinavia is not that far away and can help
> 
> We can soon start a Scandinavian club in Cyprus, to show the Tykes that they are not alone:eyebrows::clap2:


:wave::wave:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

haymarket said:


> !
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. Yes, that is a part of it too, letting go! Moving on is a scary business, but normal as you mentioned. I keep reminding myself that many have gone before us and not regretted it, by what I have read. The one thing that niggles me is that Scandinavian countries are welfare states and if you hit trouble you have help, it could happen to anyone, but I havn't read much about this. Though that is the worst case scenario I suppose, it must be the pessimistic Scots in me. (oh dear). Also the lack of nursing homes for the elderly if required.
> We take all these for granted here in Denmark so one wonders 'What If' but I don't see anyone else worried about these matters and there are a lot of retirees out there, so......... Why Worry!


I think you have to put that thought to the back of your mind, it may never happen, but if it does, you will deal with it when the time comes.

In the meantime, enjoy your life here.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> I think you have to put that thought to the back of your mind, it may never happen, but if it does, you will deal with it when the time comes.
> 
> In the meantime, enjoy your life here.


Dear Geraldine,

Thank you! Truly, we shall and we agree with you, sometimes we just want to share the unthinkable thoughts, then put them in their place where they belong, to the back of the mind.  I am not normally so morbid, but one sometimes .................but more important we don't want to have any regrets and we will if we don't follow 'The Dream'.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> I have been living out of Sweden in different parts of the world the last 25 years. But you are right about the security in Scandinavia. But still I am ready to risk the security to embrace something different for what I think is the last time.
> And if something happen, Scandinavia is not that far away and can help
> 
> We can soon start a Scandinavian club in Cyprus, to show the Tykes that they are not alone:eyebrows::clap2:


 Crikey, Anders, I just had to write this, well confession really! I had subscribed to e-boks dk. a long time ago, and not having very much computer savvy, never checked it. Well during a courageous moment I went in and found 222 unread messages!!! The pension statements for each month are all there!!! Doh! Feel rather s..... Just had to tell you. Guilty concience otherwise. Well I am Danglish!!


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Just a quick word on the nursing homes comment, there are a few nursing homes and also one or two companies who provide domicillary care in your own home. I know this as I shall be working for one such company when we get to Cyprus next year. I am a District Nurse at the moment so I am really looking forward to a new opportunity in Cyprus. Good Luck with the moves everyone


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

bwfcwood said:


> Just a quick word on the nursing homes comment, there are a few nursing homes and also one or two companies who provide domicillary care in your own home. I know this as I shall be working for one such company when we get to Cyprus next year. I am a District Nurse at the moment so I am really looking forward to a new opportunity in Cyprus. Good Luck with the moves everyone


Thank you for you input. Can you pm me with the names of the nursing homes and companies please. Thanks again.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Can you let me know if you recieved pm? Not sure if it went ok


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

bwfcwood said:


> Can you let me know if you recieved pm? Not sure if it went ok


Perfect, I have it on file under private messages! Thank you. Do you have any idea if these charge similar to U:K. e.g. around 2000 gbp per month or are they for private health insurance? We don't have private health insurance, and wondered roughly what the charges would be for a resident in a home in Cyprus if the need should arise of course! It is nice to know if the going gets tough for some, we take it for granted here in Danmark, (welfare) glad to hear Cyprus is thinking about the future retirees over there.

Eileen.:eace:


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Eileen, I'm not sure of the charges unfortunately but I'm sure some of that info will be on the websites. Good Luck
Sharon


----------



## m73hunt (Nov 6, 2012)

Just registered with Expatforum and noticed you have secured a nursing job in Cyprus. I am currently researching a move to Cyprus next year but not receiving any replies from Nursing Homes, Care Agencies etc who may be able to offer a Nursing vacancy. (I am a Band 6 RGN). How did you seek employment? Your advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi there, I replied to your question on another post, hope the info is useful,
Sharon


----------

